# Please Help! My Husband Wants to get rid of our GSD



## Zeus6060 (Jan 9, 2017)

My GSD is 8 months. I am well aware of the teenage years and have read many threads about this time period. My husband has just reached his breaking point and is running out of patience. I have to talk him off the ledge every single day. He wants to get rid of the dog and I become emotional every time he brings it up. We also have a 10 week old newborn but to be completely honest, the newborn baby is less work than our GSD. 

Zeus is 8 months, male, and is a long haired GSD. My husband wakes up 2 hours before he has to go to work to exercise the dog. Typically he runs him in our 1/2 acre backyard playing fetch and tugging games. Zeus is pretty responsive during play time but of course can get into trouble. He is exercised for about 45 minutes in the morning. 

After this he just continues to misbehave. He cannot be trusted. We don't have gates up anymore because they just kept falling down. So whenever Zeus leaves the room we have to follow him or command him to come. He still bites moldings, the hardwood floors, rugs, people's hands, jumps up on the counter tops, and pretty much gets into everything possible. 

We currently are using a combination of positive reinforcement with treats, the e- collar, and the prong collar. We are not overusing the e-collar or prong collar. We only use this when he is being really defiant and has something dangerous in his mouth that he refuses to drop or if he refuses to come inside. Zeus knows the following commands: come, sit, down, and leave it. He CHOOSES when to listen to each of these commands. 

He is getting a tremendous amount of exercise a day. Morning, afternoon, and evening. We do long walks, tugging games, hide and seek, and fetch. Nothing seems to calm him down. He will rest for about 35-45 minutes after play and then get into something bad again. 


I think that my husband and I underestimated the amount of time and energy having a puppy entails. We were just hoping that Zeus would be better behaved at this point. I know everyone keeps telling us "you have a puppy for at least 2 years" and I just think that we are having issues seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. We were very stupid to get the dog right before having a baby. I don't know what we were thinking. None of this behavior started after the baby came home. He has been like this since we got him. Is he just a high drive dog? Will he ever calm down? 

I return to work in 3 weeks. We are thinking about putting him in doggie daycare while I am at work so my mom can babysit the baby and not have to worry about the dog. Is this a good idea?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Zeus hasn't been taught how to settle in the house.It's simple but made more complicated with a baby to care forBasically you leash them to you and ignore them until they give up their antics and learn how to relax and rest.
Is an outdoor or even basement or garage kennel an option?Gsds as a general rule don't do well at day care-research it further before deciding.
As far as willful disobedience,yeah he's a teenager.And he may just be confused about what to do and when.That's a lot of different adversives to be using.He needs to know clearly when he's doing it right and be rewarded.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like you have a lot going on. IMO, he's not getting enough attention and training. Passing that problem off to daycare wont' solve your issues. If you don't have time to do that, then yes, please contact your breeder to rehome him. If you didn't get him from a good breeder, then call a rescue to help you rehome him.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

This is the age when so many good dogs get rehomed, and I wish I could say you are the first one with a baby to think about that...but it happens all the time. Any breed rescue you contact will know this song.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

45 minutes play will calm him down for about an hour.
45 minutes of training will calm him down much longer.
Is he crate trained. 
What is his daily training now. When my oldest was that age if I didn't take him outside for minimum of an hour and play fetch with obedience mixed in he was a complete jack ass. I mean full sprint chasing Chuck if balls. Then making him stay, sit, down, recall, mixed in so he had to work on commands while jacked up and hold them if he wanted the ball back. I will again stress crate training.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Shadow is my enerizer bunny. Lol. 
At 8 months we were walking 5-10kms a day and working on obedience for 5 minutes at a time or so in between rounds of fetch. 
We worked a lot on sit, watch me and bed. 
You need to crate your dog. Especially as you have a baby distracting you. 
Invest in some kong toys that you can stuff and give him one to work on in his crate.
This is doable but you need to invest yourself.
Good Luck.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

I understand that everyone has a lot on their plate with the new baby, however if your husband is on the edge and wanting to give up the dog - him giving so much time up in the morning and being the one responsible to meeting all of this dogs exercise needs is not fair to him. 

Much of what you consider a tremendous amount of exercise - doesn't count as actual exercise. The long walks and hide and seek games are not physical exercise. It's mental stimulation. I know at that age 45 minutes of back yard games wasn't enough for my dog. 

I very rarely recommend this... perhaps you could look around and see if there is a reputable facility that offers board and train? Get the dog out of the house a few weeks. Let hubby decompress. When he comes back he will have been taught better manners with more consistency by the trainer. Then it's just a matter of keeping up with that consistency, exercising him and giving productive things to occupy his time like a stuffed kong.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I agree with your husband to rehome him, not to "just get rid" of him. Contact the rescue for GSDs in your area or your breeder. You have plenty on your hands with a human baby and a husband who is not on one page with you. Better preserve the harmony in your life.
Where are you located?


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Do you take him to classes?

My dog is probably what you'd call low drive, but I remember her at 8 months old and it was a challenge. She had a lot of energy and was a very busy puppy. I agree with the people saying it's mental stimulation. We did a ton of puzzle toys, training, class once a week, searching games (tea ball with a stinky treat, or small treats hidden in places around the house).

The big game changer for us, I think, was the consistent and ongoing obedience training. I didn't even practice with her every day (bad owner!) but we did most days and we were in class every single week. It helped reinforce our bond, helped with socialization (learning to handle herself around other dogs and people), reiterated that I was the leader, honed life skills that generalized to house manners as time went on. My trainer was - and actually still is - an ever present resource if I have questions about a specific issue or behavior. It sounds like you work with your boy at home, but classes could be helpful as well.

He's also not too young for a dog sport like Nosework. And I'm also shamelessly trying to encourage more people to try it because it is SO fun, but for real - my dog is TIRED after class. It's pretty great. We go and have fun and then I take home a dog who has satisfied her need to mental exercise and who is happy to settle in the house after a few games of chase.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

If your husband is playing tug & fetch games with your dog already, would he be interested in turning that into training games?
That`s the sort of activity that can equal a great relationship with a dog, and teach the dog self-control. Would he have ANY inclination to be interested in formal dog sport, protection sport has lots of guys, it would be an excuse get out with the guys, he might end up loving this dog. Its a long shot, but, 2 hours of tug & fetch could be turned into one awesome sport dog. That`s a lot of training time.
And yes, as others, my guess is your use of aversives (ecollar & prong) is well-meant but un-guided and could be making things worse. Formal training geared to gsd`s and similar dogs is what I`m recommending.
Again, 2 hours!!! Maybe I`m reading more into that two hours than I should, but it sounds like sufficient dedication but insufficient knowledge. If you and he cannot get this dog into classes, (and secure enclosure (dog proofed room)) for your away time, then rehoming is the thing, and rehoming should be done sooner not later while your dog is still a cute rambunctious puppy full of potential not a dog gone sour problem dog.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Is he crate trained? If not I would buy a crate and the Crate Games dvd and start there. 

Crate games will count as mental exercise, teach self control, AND end result being that you can leave him in there and have a break when you need it so that he isnt under supervised and getting into stuff.

Other thoughts are, what does this dog have to legally chew? Kong, edible chews, raw knuckle bones? 

What voodoolamb said is a good idea if you could find a place that was reputaboe, just be careful. You could even see what it feels like with the dog gone, and if you know you don't want him back then hopefully the b &t at least makes him more adoptable. Some trainers assist with rehoming


----------



## kshadow (Oct 25, 2015)

My 8 1/2 month Bernese mountain dog started ignoring all commands. We have noticed it even more since we got our GSD pup. 
We have cut back on her liberty since she ate the wall this past weekend. In other words she has no freedom as to what she can do in the house. If I cannot supervise her she is crated. If I know she won't come back when called from outside she is leashed. 
Took about 2 days for her to start seeing that WE are in charge. 
We now have 2 crates in basement living room. I sleep down there until GSD sleeps through the night.
I hand feed and continue training.

Amazing change! She is happy to see me after her nap so listens well.
When I chose she must lay down while we watch tv at night she understood pretty fast that if she doesn't keep calm on the floor it's back to crate. If she does decide to lay down when asked she gets petted and gets to stay with us!

It may seem sad but teenage dogs can be hard irresponsive and destructive! By managing the environment and resources I am finding it less stressful so less stressful on the dogs too. We want the dog calm inside. So weather it's lying in it's crate or on the floor doesn't really make a difference. At least until he can be trusted to behave like you want him to behave.

The hardest to do is not fall for those big brown eyes and feel guilty! I am repeating to myself that I am not causing them any harm I am just being firm in what I want! 

No matter what you decide, your family has to come first. I can totally understand how your husband feels about this teenage boy right now, and if he doesn't learn manners he might continue into adulthood too.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I agree with Voodoo. Your husband is giving up a lot to help with the dog and he's probably not getting much sleep to begin with having a newborn in the house. He's probably also worried about the baby with the dog if there is already no control over the dog. I have a feeling there is more you've not said that is also leading your husband to feel this way. He works, you work, who is doing the playing/working with your dog? It sounds like most of it is falling on your husband because now you're busy with the baby. I'd normally suggest crate training, but it sounds like the dog would be spending too much time in it. It doesn't even sound like either of you can come home after work and relax at all. Perhaps you need to listen to your husband's needs. I rarely say that, I'm all for classes and a trainer, but I think from what you've said, it might actually be better for both the dog and your family if the dog finds a different home. Your husband's resentment of the time he has to spend with the dog is only going to keep growing.


----------



## Zeus6060 (Jan 9, 2017)

*Additional Information*

When I explained how much exercise he is getting, there is also training involved too. We will play fetch and then do a series of sit, down, stays, for 10 minutes. We do a lot of obedience training indoors and outdoors. We even go to open fields and work on off leash training. There is a tremendous amount of training going on lol. We do not overwhelm him and work on things for 10-15 minutes 4-5 times a day. As of right now, I am home with Zeus but in three weeks I go back to work and my mother cannot handle both the newborn and dog. That is why we were considering doggie daycare. 

He is absolutely crate trained and has been crate trained since 8 weeks old. Although I am home right now, I do crate him throughout the day. He has no problem going in the crate as long as he gets a treat. I tend to use the crate when I need a break or need to do something with the baby. I also leave the house and crate him as well. 

I like the idea of keeping him on a leash indoors to "calm him". I just started doing that now, which is the reason I am able to type this. 

I do not want to "REHOME" the dog. I want ideas and advice on how to calm my husband down and also help my dog. I agree that a lot of this is falling on my husband and that isn't fair to him. He works 10 + hours a day and has to come home and take care of the dog again. I know it is a commitment but I was hoping to gain some insight as to other things we can do to help him.


----------



## Zeus6060 (Jan 9, 2017)

Many of your responses are bringing me to tears mostly because many of you are right... The perfect word is resentful. I think he is just tired and frustrated with this time period. 

Zeus has lots of kong toys, bones and other things he is allowed to chew. We have two crates. One in the den and one in our bedroom. When I was working, Zeus was with my husband in the morning for 2 hours (training, play, eating, rest, etc). Then he would get crated when we went to work. After 4 hours we had my mother (huge dog lover) come and play with Zeus for about 1-2 hours. Then he was crated for another 3 hours until we came home. Then we played and trained again. 

We had a trainer come to the house to show us how to use the e-collar and helped us tremendously. 

Now that I am home, he is still receiving the same amount of attention and training, but he is just going through the teenage years and doesn't want to listen to every command. 

We do a lot of sit, down, stay, come. He is amazing when he is focused and ready to learn and work. Its the times between where we want to cry! 

I know a lot of you are suggesting more training exercises. Can you provide me with specific exercises? Unless I am just not understanding your suggestions because I feel like we already do it. 

The boarding idea is interesting idea. I know my trainer does it.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Deb said:


> t I think from what you've said, it might actually be better for both the dog and your family if the dog finds a different home. Your husband's resentment of the time he has to spend with the dog is only going to keep growing.


Echo this. It may take a little soul-searching and some serious commitment if you want to keep the dog. However if resentment or annoyance already exists due to time spent with the dog, I can only imagine it may grow further if you start funneling money into training/boarding/classes, etc. Not that those would be bad ideas, but it honestly may be too much with a newborn. I have two small children also and from experience, things with an infant can go from peaceful and angelic to Code **** Red in a matter of 2 seconds. It's good to have that understanding and admit that you just need to focus on your family at the moment. Wishing you the best <3


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for getting back to us.
Rehoming is on the table. Again, cute purebred lively young puppy vs waiting for dog to become a frustrated adult.
Maybe my original post sounded light, but what I was trying to say, is that IF you can entice your husband to WANT to train this dog, for FUN & RECREATION & competition, bragging rights whatever, plus you really want to keep this dog (that`s obvious) then there`s a chance. But without him being CHEERFULLY WILLING it`s not sounding good at all, for any of you. If more training and more exercise and more time and more money is just a chore....I can`t see this going anywhere good. Resentment builds and it leaks out all over the place, on the dog, on you, on he, the baby...stress, and more stress. 
Do you live somewhere where young healthy purebred dogs are a dime a dozen or are they in demand?
Where I live, a young dog with no issues beyond being a pita puppy, would be in demand. There are experienced dog owners with no children, or adult children, that are looking for dogs to be active with and are wanting to go the rescue route. 

Training exercises, there are, but they take more time...more classes, more money,... I don`t think there is anything quick...
but, harmless to try. `sit on the dog`, consists of sitting in a chair (not a rolling chair) doing something you need or want to do, finances, reading a book, texting, whatever, with your dog on a leash (chain leash if he will chew through a leash). You sit on the leash making it just long enough so he can lie down at your side, you completely ignore the dog until he gives up bugging you (because he will bug you) and he lies down with a sigh, and then you just keep doing what you`re doing. Dog learns to settle.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=sit+...&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=y-1zWIDiJ-LCjwShgLXQDAhttps://www.google.ca/search?q=sit+...&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=y-1zWIDiJ-LCjwShgLXQDA


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Can you afford to hire a dog walker? There are some good day cares and there are some GSDS who do okay in them. There are also horrible cares and gsds who do horrible even in good ones, so no sure thing. If money is not an issue one or the other of those might take enough off your husband that he would feel ok. Pay someone to walk the dog an hour a. day ND then you guys spend your time doing training?

There are lots of trainers doing "day school" type stuff where dogs go to structured daycare but learn other skills like place command ect


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Tracking takes alot of stuffing out of a dog... It doesn't take long to set up or teach, especially with a high drive dog... And it take focus and energy from the dog... Even doing air scenting problems with my dogs can take the edge off of their abundance of energy and they take deep naps and are content... It is a thought and an option.. Giving the dog a job (nose work) will almost guarantee a calm dog all the way around..


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The problem is having a young baby, mom recovering from birth, sleepless nights, a hubby who tries his best but can't be stretched any further, and a dog at stake in his formative period. I am a Lamaze teacher as well and always tell people in the class to not get a puppy for the next year at least and maybe no dog at all yet. People fully underestimate what it means to have a (human) baby (first time moms and dads).


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I understand the problem, but the added issue is the desire to not rehome the dog, thus trying to give a suggestion that can aid in that endeavor.. But I agree the complications are difficult, especially new baby and young drivey dog... But what is done is done and options need to be offered if at all possible


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Hineni7 said:


> Tracking takes alot of stuffing out of a dog... It doesn't take long to set up or teach, especially with a high drive dog... And it take focus and energy from the dog... Even doing air scenting problems with my dogs can take the edge off of their abundance of energy and they take deep naps and are content... It is a thought and an option.. Giving the dog a job (nose work) will almost guarantee a calm dog all the way around..


I have found this to be so true with my boy. 30 minute outing to track (not all tracking, a lot of play when he fi ishes the track), voila, he is OUT


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Zeus6060 said:


> We do a lot of sit, down, stay, come. He is amazing when he is focused and ready to learn and work. Its the times between where we want to cry!
> 
> I know a lot of you are suggesting more training exercises. Can you provide me with specific exercises? Unless I am just not understanding your suggestions because I feel like we already do it


 I guess this all depends on the amount of work you and your husband are willing to do. And how you guys can divide the work load among yourselves. Have you guys sat down and talked about how to work together to make this happen. Maybe alternate between getting up early and working the dog. Take turns in the evening with the baby and dog. I agree with the idea of doing scent work with the dog. Is it possible for you or your husband to break away for an hour or so an evening with the dog to learn and work on this. While the other sits with baby. The dog may be getting bored with the same old repetitive sessions. 
I remember when my kids were newborns we didn't have dogs but there was times I would have loved if my wife told me to let her take care of the baby and for me to go outside "where it's quiet" and play fetch with the dog for half hour. Right now you guys have a newborn baby and a dog in his worst phase of life. If you're willing to stick to this eventually baby will sleep through the night. And the dog will act like the dog you want. With a little work now the payoff will be great in just a short while.


----------



## Zeus6060 (Jan 9, 2017)

Does anyone have any videos or tips on how to do scent/nose training?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

If you do a search for nose work, tracking, trailing on YouTube you will find an album of educational videos.. It is easy to teach, takes a lot to master (like for SAR) and is exceedingly fun for handler and dog.. Hope it helps


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

cdwoodcox said:


> I guess this all depends on the amount of work you and your husband are willing to do. And how you guys can divide the work load among yourselves. Have you guys sat down and talked about how to work together to make this happen. Maybe alternate between getting up early and working the dog. Take turns in the evening with the baby and dog. I agree with the idea of doing scent work with the dog. Is it possible for you or your husband to break away for an hour or so an evening with the dog to learn and work on this. While the other sits with baby. The dog may be getting bored with the same old repetitive sessions.
> I remember when my kids were newborns we didn't have dogs but there was times I would have loved if my wife told me to let her take care of the baby and for me to go outside "where it's quiet" and play fetch with the dog for half hour. Right now you guys have a newborn baby and a dog in his worst phase of life. If you're willing to stick to this eventually baby will sleep through the night. And the dog will act like the dog you want. With a little work now the payoff will be great in just a short while.


If the husband sits with a young baby, mom needs to go to bed. You have to be or have been a new mom to get this.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Before you worry about nosework, why don't you take an honest look at your life right now? I'm not being mean. Really I'm not. I'm begging you to really look at your life right now and what you have to offer this animal.

Your whole issue is training and consistency. He "chooses" to listen to commands. No, he does not get a choice. If you give a command, you make sure he follows it. He's at a great age. He's going to test you. He wants to learn. He wants to be motivated. And you are busy with A DIFFERENT baby.

So what do you have to offer this dog at this point in your life? You don't need to answer on here. But PLEASE think about that.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Before you worry about nosework, why don't you take an honest look at your life right now? I'm not being mean. Really I'm not. I'm begging you to really look at your life right now and what you have to offer this animal.
> 
> Your whole issue is training and consistency. He "chooses" to listen to commands. No, he does not get a choice. If you give a command, you make sure he follows it. He's at a great age. He's going to test you. He wants to learn. He wants to be motivated. And you are busy with A DIFFERENT baby.
> 
> So what do you have to offer this dog at this point in your life? You don't need to answer on here. But PLEASE think about that.


Completely agree with this. You either have to contain your dogs so it can't get in trouble or watch consistently until you achieve the appropriate behaviors. Teaching your dog not to chew up your home is more important than sit.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> If the husband sits with a young baby, mom needs to go to bed. You have to be or have been a new mom to get this.


Never been a new momma. However, when my two oldest children were one and three me and their mom got a divorce. She went the way of drugs etc... So I was left at the age of 23 with a 1 and 3 year old sons to raise by myself while dealing with a divorce that at the time I didn't want. So my day consisted of waking up at 5 AM getting myself and two kids ready, drop off at babysitter, work, hanging Drywall 9-10 hours a day. Pick kids up, make supper, clean up kids, clean up kitchen, put kids in bed, go to bed, repeat x 7. Then start again. Along with grocery shopping, paying bills, laundry, you get the picture. I was beyond exhausted. 
So if I could do that I have a feeling that if they choose to do this even though it may suck for a while. In six months they will be in a lot different place and will look back at this and say that it made them better pet owners and parents for not giving up. Cause where my life is now. I wouldn't trade it for anything. And it isn't from taking the easy way. Long story short if she wants to keep the dog she will suffer for a fee months.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hm ... it seems I'm "late to the party" as it were ...but I'm here now! And of course sigh ... I view things slightly differently! Prong, E-Collar, Formal obedience, Exercise and more training! "Do more do more do more" and the dog is getting worst!!! And your husband is bearing the brunt of it and he is getting seriously ticked off!!! Sit, Stay Down walks well on leash recall ...blab, blab ...none of that meant crap for me and my OS Wl GSD! That ... was not where the problems was???

So ....been there done that got the stitches ... "literally!" First stitches ever ... breaking up "Pack Fights!" And the more I did ... the worst it got! Your husband is "resentful of the dog" ... I can top that ...how about "seriously resentful and pretty uh seriously "Ticked Off!!!" No Dog attacks my dogs without going through me first ... is how I roll and in 10 years that has been true! But ... what happens when the attacker "is" one of your dogs??? That is where I was and I was hot!!! 

My wife told me ... if you can't "get over it" then "Rocky" has to go!! That ... kinda ticked me off even further but "bottom line" no dog gets the better of me! So I took a deep breath and "let it go!" That ... took an actual physical effort "becasue I do carry grudges well" but sigh ... I took a deep breath and "let it go!" once I did ... I was free to start to "out-think my dog!" And once I did that ... I discovered that "less is more??" 

The rest of that story is here.:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/aggression-good-bad-ugly/399905-what-would-my-dog-do.html

And how I got from "there" to "here" was actually pretty simple! Sometimes ... "less is more" it took me many years to "understand what I had done" I'm not a pro, ... but yeah I "figured it out!" 

So ... you've already taken the first step by being "here" ... "stop doing and start thinking!" And so you know ... most likely the "trainer" who frankly I think sucks or you would not be here. 

But ... yeah most likely he could have your dog trained to behave well in "Two Weeks!" Now why is that well in part "apparently" becasue your dog is already "Crate Trained??" So you have already "stumbled unto" a part of the answer! You just don't realize it! And a proper "Board and Train" the dogs life would be "Structured" they would be "Crate Trained" and they would be taught to be "quite" in the "Crate!"

If they are not being actively worked/trained the dog would be taught to "chill the heck out" or there will be "Consequences" if he acted like a fool in his down time! That is what is missing here! Sometimes ... less is more! 

Teaching a dog to "Chill" is a thing! And there is a process for doing that! Dogma13 ... already "alluded" to it but I can fill in the gaps. You say your husband does have 45 minuets to work with the dog every morning?? Fine ... go with that but instead of doing "something" for the full 45 minuets ... how about 15 minuets of something and 30 minuets of "Nothing???" That is actually a "thing" and it's called "Sit on the Dog." That is what he does for 30 minuets every morning with the dog ie ... "Nothing!" 

No touch, no eye contact ... "nothing" just sit! Beyond that ... you are "home now" and for the next three weeks you say?? And the dog is already "Crate Trained??" Well ... that is great! You already have a "part of the solution" your just not taking advantage of it but rest assure ... your trainer will!

You can't have the dog in the "Crate" for 8 hours while you are home but you can't be constantly "following" him to keep him out of trouble either?? You can however "train an off switch!" If the dog is out of his "Crate" and "Indoors" you can train an "Off Switch!" And that is called "The Place Command" and that is a part of the "No Free Roaming" in the house policy! A dog can't get into trouble indoors ... if you know where he is!!

It is a very long post with a lot of links so yeah sorry about that ... my bad ...but here it is ... "The No Free Roaming in the House Policy".:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/8006017-post7.html


And as regards "Sit on The Dog" and "The Place Command" well those are in there but I'll break them out for you.:

Fearful, Anxious or Flat Crazy "The Place CommanD - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums

And you'll note it's all "tool free" I don't use E-Collars or Prongs myself and "thus" far that's worked out fine. You say you have three weeks?? And I'm pretty sure the trainer "at a cost" could turn the dog around in two weeks ... using the E-Collar most likely?? 

Fine go with those numbers ... you have a week to train your dog in "Place" and start to institute a "No Free Roaming Policy" and so you know a "properly" trained "Place Command" is a two hour Place! If you can get that done in a week?? Then your pretty much good to go "I would think??" You'll find you have a very much different dog then, than you do now??? The dogs that "challenge us the most" are oft times our greatest accomplishments! Been there done that ... worked out fine! 

So yeah ... everyone in the household needs to take a "Deep Breath" relax, regroup and try again ... sometimes ... "less is more" good luck and welcome aboard.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

*I* have never had a baby...so this may not be realistic? But, if you want to keep the dog, you might focus instead on what can you do with the dog while the baby is present. Can you do/teach nosework in the same room as your baby? While YOU are on baby duty?

I don't have a dog in this fight...as far as rehome or don't, that's really up to the two adults in charge of the dog. Long as they still have it, may as well get creative.

Things I wonder if you could teach while you are on baby duty:

-place command (potentially even while wearing the baby?)
-pcik everything up and put it in a basket (the dog picking up)
-for that matter teach the dog "service" type stuff, teach the dog to get me a clean diaper, pick up the dropped baby bottle, bring me a drink, anything that might be useful and make this dog make its owner's lives easier nit harder as raining progresses.

To OP, only you know if you have enough in the tank for this but convincing the hubby to let the dog stay might best be accomplished by hubby coming home from work to a happy tired dog asleep in his bed and all he has to do is enjoy his baby.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I work full time and have a 1.5-year-old son, and we have two GSDs. Asher was 9 or 10 months old, I think, when the baby was born. My husband helps exercise the dogs on occasion, but I’m the one who does all of the training and spends the most time with the dogs. Hubby had to do most of the work for about 2 or 3 weeks after the baby was born while I was recovering. But, I did all the night feeding for the baby (and day feeding for that matter), so I think it was a fair trade off. We have managed to make it work. But I really enjoy spending time with the dogs. 

We didn’t do anything terribly elaborate, but here are some of the things that we did:

1. Training. I invested a lot of time training the puppy before the baby was born as I wanted to have training well underway before we had an infant in the house. We went to classes once a week until Asher was almost two. Now we are doing the same with Levi. We make it a date night. My mom babysits and we go to class, then dinner, and maybe stroll around town afterwards.

2. Invested in a fence. Best money I have ever spent. Love the fence. Now we just open the door for the dogs to potty in the yard. If we don’t feel like going on a long outing, we can exercise the dogs in the yard with the flirt pole or the kong, or the chuck it balls. The dogs can play with each other and wear themselves out …an added bonus.

3. Take the baby. Sometimes I bring the baby along with me for training and dog-time. When the weather is nice, I bring the baby out in his carrier or his stroller, and I’ll toss the ball around for the dogs, or do some training. The baby loves the dogs and seems to like watching them.

4. Go on trips. When the baby was still small enough to wear in a carrier, we’d take him on hikes. My husband would carry the baby in the carrier, and I’d walk the dog. Also, when I’m on my own, I feel comfortable taking one dog and the baby to the local greenway—there are paved walkways for the stroller. I do use a prong collar when I do this, just for my own peace of mind. (If your dog is not well-controlled on the leash, I don’t recommend walking him with the stroller).

5. Streamline. To make time for the dogs, I gave up or reduced the time I spend on other things that are less important to me like gardening, writing, and cooking—I still cook, but focus on simpler things than I used to except on special occasions. The house is definitely messier than it was pre-baby…but oh well, life is short. 

6. Crate training. Give the pup a chew toy or a dog-safe bone and put him in the crate or a secure fence for a little while. If you crate him for hours and hours and hours, of course, he’ll be a ball of fire when you finally let him out. But putting him away for a little while won’t hurt him if you need a break.

That's all I can think of right now. They are all simple things, I'm afraid, and maybe you do them already. I'd love to find a noseworks class in our area, but haven't seen one. Agility or fly-ball might be a fun idea also. 

Best of luck, and keep us updated.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Uh oh, at this point ... it's just to late for counter conditioning as it were?? At best, yeah use a muzzle to stay or not ... I can't really say??? Going forward ... it would be best to do weigh in's and just hang around in the waiting area (be on your toes of course) cause you don't know who or what is coming through that door! 

Hope it goes well and let us know.


----------



## labX (Dec 7, 2016)

When we rehomed out dog of 5 yrs as he needed a no kid environment .He was a 10lb dashund it was tough. But I loved decompressing as I took him for walks ,managed him ,went to Friday night training for a whole year . He bit people at every boarding place 
Now he is happy living with 4 dogs with a older couple . He still stays with us when they travel as he cannot be boarded.


When we got this puppy I told my wife we need this dog social ,able to go to day care ,play at dog park and she has to split duties .We worked with her from early to do this.she goes doggy care once or twice a week. When the kids or wife is sick like today .dog park time for over an hour twice a week. 
I will board her at day care once every few weeks to just have a no dog time and sleep in. Go on a weekend trip with wife and kids .

I also never gave her bones ,so I started that which helped her mouthing alot. 
She can get crazy but at 10 months all the work is paying off.

Playing in a massive dog parks for an hour she will run full speed for that time cannot be simulated with any activity I do.

Next I take her to a local pond to swim and also with the dogs there she is going nutz.

From where you are to where you want to be ,you need to talk to your husband. It will take time and work . A baby is so much work. Good luck. At the end of day, ur family ,marriage and quality of life comes first .

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If the dog is ignoring you, then you have given him the idea that he can ignore you. 

You do this with many behaviors:

1. by being inconsistent: You tell the dog to come, when you cannot enforce it, sometimes you chase him down and it becomes a game with the dog, and sometimes you punish, sometimes you are called away or get distracted. 

2. by repeating commands: Fido, Sit. Sit. Ssssittt???? I said, SIT. C'mon, Sit now, boy. Darn It SIT!, SSSITTTT!!!!!! Oh, you wanted me to sit, ok. Tell the dog ONE TIME, give him a moment, and then help him if he is not in position. 

3. by giving commands you cannot enforce immediately. The dog is running around on his half-acre, and you are calling and telling him to COME. He isn't stupid. He knows there is not leash connected to him, he knows he runs faster than you do, and the butterfly is much more interesting than you. So he learns that he doesn't have to listen to you unless he wants to. Sometimes we reward/rely on treats way too much in training. If the dog is always getting pieces of cheese or hot dogs for everything, cheese and hot dogs may not be as exciting as that darn butterfly. You don't get to chase a butterfly every day. I don't know that dogs actually weigh their options, but the compulsion to get to you and whatever you might have or do, is not as exciting as what he wants to do. He learns that he doesn't have to do what you want, because you give commands you can't immediately enforce, and the dog either makes a game out of it, which is highly rewarding, or the dog waits for you to get that tone in his voice, or the dog just fails to comply because the training is not 100%. Come means Come when you are standing in front of him with no distractions and a leash. Come cannot possibly mean to come and sit in front of you when he is running around in the yard and there is a butterfly. 

Come is kind of a tough command because so many people start it so right, with a great treat, when the puppy is dying to interact with you anyway, and you are happy. But then the puppy does what puppies do, and you walk into the room and find a fresh pile of poo, and you raise your voice and say, "FIDO, Come!" and the puppy is like, "Oh cool! she has a cookie, I'm on my way! And when he comes in, you say, "FIDO! WHAT IS THAT??!??! OUTSIDE, we were just outside!!!! Where's my newspaper. and you start smacking the newspaper around the walls and floors, and the poor pup has just gotten a royal correction for Coming when you called him. 

I am not saying you did this. But so many people do. It is also tough because it starts out great, and you are sure the dog knows the command, and you start using it when he is off lead, and that works too, when there are not butterflies. And it goes from a command you were excelling at to a command that he thinks he can do when he wants to. A pup at 8 months old MIGHT be ready to be trusted with that command off-lead. But it depends on the puppy and it depends on the training/trainer/commitment to training. 

Now COME is a life skill. If your dog fmesses that one up, he might be dead one day. So, I try not to use it at all except when I am training until I know that dog is ready. But if I do call COME before the dog is ready, I don't let it pass. Usually my dogs run right to me and I praise lavishly. But if one doesn't, I am out there in a flash, no game about it and I grab that collar and I take that dog where I want it to be, and my voice and my being is not happy at all. I think words like, "I SAID COME!!!" 

I hate this because it is MY fault. I had a green pup that wasn't ready for the command off lead, and I gave it and now I have to correct a come. And I don't EVER want to correct a come. Coming to me is like going to Disneyland. Good stuff. Coming is awesome. Because out of my dogs I get a much better response if I set them up to succeed and then praise them for it. And there I set the dog up to fail and clobbered it for failing. But, COME is a life-skill and from day one it is not optional. So, even though I made a mistake, it is far worse for me to ignore the failed command. It is ok though, we go back to working COME on lead, and Coming to Susie is better than chopped liver, and the dog doesn't lose sleep over it. When I said clobber, it just means I roughly grabbed the collar and got the dog to the original position, while chewing the dog out. It never means physically punishing the dog. 

The dog has to trust you. The dog can learn to trust you with leash and collar corrections. The dog will not lose its trust in you if you raise your voice or lower your tone in disapproval occasionally. But training should be 80-95% good, positive, success/praise/fun. The rest can be work, challenging stuff. Corrections and physical corrections have a place in training and management, but the more experience you have, the less need for them you will have until they become negligible. 

If you have trained your dog that it is optional, then you might want to consider changing the word to HERE, and and adding a SIT in front of you, close enough so you can and do take hold of his collar, check it's fit, and release.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> Uh oh, at this point ... it's just to late for counter conditioning as it were?? At best, yeah use a muzzle to stay or not ... I can't really say??? Going forward ... it would be best to do weigh in's and just hang around in the waiting area (be on your toes of course) cause you don't know who or what is coming through that door!
> 
> Hope it goes well and let us know.


OP's ... wrong thread yet again???


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Chip18 said:


> OP's ... wrong thread yet again???


Chip, honestly, I don't always understand your posts. Is it me or are they often cryptic?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> Chip, honestly, I don't always understand your posts. Is it me or are they often cryptic?


Aww your compounding my mistake by making me explain but post 33 is in the wrong thread ... my bad.


----------



## Zeus6060 (Jan 9, 2017)

*Update*

Thank you everyone for your responses and suggestions. Here is a little update.

Chip - I had to read your response about 4-5 times. ha! Not even the one that was posted in the wrong thread. But your suggestions are valid and helpful. So thank you!

Selzer - I completely agree with your response. We NEVER give him three or four chances. Thats why we use the e collar and the prong collar to correct him. I do use treats during play/training sessions. I don't overuse them during the day. 

Here is the deal. We have put in a tremendous amount of hours in training Zeus. Especially before the baby was born. I was off all summer and we did obedience training daily. He has made tremendous progress but my husband just expected him to be "better" by this point. I keep reminding him of the "teenage" years and how we still have a puppy on our hands. Considering that is he 8 months old, I think that he is doing pretty well. I just think it is wearing my husband down because it is all about the dog. He wakes up, does training exercises, exercises the dog, goes to work for 10 hours and then comes home and has to continue with training and games to exhaust him. In the middle I am doing the same thing. 

I have begun the leash training when we are indoors. Thanks to your advice! As soon as I put the prong collar on him, he immediately calms down. Sometimes I don't even need to put the leash on. As soon as he sees the prong collar he knows, "I need to get my sh*t together." and he lays down. This is actually helping us at night. When my husband comes home and wants to just decompress, we leash him and he lays down. Sometimes he cries because he wants free rein but I think he needs to be taught when it is play time and when it is NOT play time.

I agree with the suggestions about classes and possibly getting him into a sport. On the weekends we take him on long hikes and go into town where we meet up with other dogs. It is just during the week where we have problems. Our issues with the dog is his neediness and drive. He wants to constantly play and if we aren't playing, he is walking around the house sniffing everything and jumping on countertops and trying to eat anything he can get a hold of. I personally think these are all NORMAL puppy behaviors and that he will eventually grow out of it. The leash is helping us tremendously. So thank you! In terms of the "commands", well when we use the ecollar he always ends up listening. I just sometimes feel bad that we have to use it. Our trainer also explained that the ecollar is correcting him from afar. Meaning, Zeus doesn't know that we are correcting him. He is just responding to the stimulation. Whereas, the prong collar, is letting Zeus know that we are in charge and we are correcting him. Thats why I like using a combination of both. We typically need the ecollar outdoors when we need him to come inside or indoors when he gets ahold of something he should haven't (like a dirty diaper). lol

I know that doggie daycare is NOT the answer to training. But I don't think I have a choice here. I cannot leave him with my mother or mother in law when they are here to watch the baby. A dog walker once a day isn't going to cut it either and its the same cost. 1 hour dog walker = $30 AND all day doggie daycare = $30. I want to at least try it. I don't want to leave him in the crate for 4 hours, then he gets walked by a dog walker, and then crated for another 4 hours. ESPECIALLY since my mother and mother in law will be home with the baby. The last thing I need is my dog to become resentful that they are taking care of the baby while he is in the crate for 8 hours a day. I don't think that is fair either. 

Rehoming isn't off the table. I just want to try everything first before I give up the dog. He is a part of our family and I just think my husband and I need to work it out. If our baby became a problem, would we rehome her? lol. I just think that this is a bump in the road and we need to work together to fix it. 

Any insight to the teenage years? Any insight as to when the puppy stops being a puppy? Where is the light at the end of the tunnel?


----------



## Zeus6060 (Jan 9, 2017)

Chip, we us "stay" instead of place. Is that okay? We are treating stay and place as the same thing. 

If he IS on a leash, we walk him to a location. Make him sit. Down. and then we say "stay". He wont move unless we say "okay". 

If he is NOT on a leash then we do the same thing but first say "come". 

Is this good enough? 

Should I be working on "stays" for longer periods of time? We do a lot of these indoors and outdoors. I have a 1/2 acre outside. We will have him sit, down, and stay. Then I will walk to the other side of the backyard and say "come". Thats when he is allowed to get up. He will stay in that spot for awhile.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Zeus a place command is more of a 'stay in this designated area'.It can be a blanket on the floor or something.They are free to move around,chew a toy,or whatever.


----------



## labX (Dec 7, 2016)

Every dog matures differently .Mine one day decided that in the mornings when she would come out of crate ready to rumble days are over at 10 months .I now let her out to do her thing from crate at 6.30 and then once she is done and inside I go to bed. I used to take her for a 2 mile walk and play fetch for 20 minutes before .

She is content with 20 minutes of frizebee play a few times a day now. Again it is betrwen atleast two one hrs of dog park intensive play time and 1 day of doggy day care where she is playing all day.

Weekend I will take her for hikes .Seems she is active just between sessions she is happy and calm .Before it was go go and all the time.

So she has calmed down but it seems as long as she gets a good Excersise she will be OK for a 2 days . The she will start mouthing and acting crazy . But we just make sure she is exhausted once every 2 to 3 days now.



Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

This is a lot. I have 2 young children in addition to a dog and a husband.

I know you are on a dog forum so it maybe coming across the wrong way but your life will soon not be all about the dog. Your weekends won't be doing dog activities. The dog stuff will have to be there but your baby then child will come first. It's difficult to see until you've been there. You're working very hard at this. Good for you. I hope you can find a solution that you feel good about. 

Just some tidbits from my life that you may find useful:

The teenage phase of a dog is nothing at 10 months. 18 months give or take will be very hard if there isn't a foundation and if you're not ready. It will be hard if you are ready and have a foundation.

Keep a leash on the dog all the time. I did until mine was over a year and a few months. I still do on occasion. It was easy to grab for "sit on the dog". There isn't an option for the dog to not listen. 

My dog would prefer to be crated and walked out by a dog walker than at a doggie daycare. She would not like all the high energy. Many GSD's don't do well in daycares. They can also learn bad behavior. 

You are really going to have your hands full in 6 months. Your baby will be mobile. Teething. The dog will still be not an adult dog. You will have to manage them together to prevent issues and to protect one from the other. That will be a lot. 

Rehoming a puppy is easier than an older dog.

Babies are hard on a marriage. The sleep deprivation crazy feelings are for real. 

I don't want to rain on your party. I have a lot of sympathy for you.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Zeus6060 said:


> Chip, we us "stay" instead of place. Is that okay? We are treating stay and place as the same thing.
> 
> If he IS on a leash, we walk him to a location. Make him sit. Down. and then we say "stay". He wont move unless we say "okay".
> 
> ...


LOL well you've put me on the spot!! :grin2:

The one think I am not very good at ... is simple "straightforward" answers! So yeah sorry about that ... but that ...does not mean I can't answer your question. 


Sooo here we go ... in a nutshell ... "Place and Stay" are "similar" but "different!" I've heard my guy "Jeff Gellman" state that he no longer trains "Stay" as a separate command??? As "Place" is an implied "Stay" so why train both??? He has trained "thousands of dogs" while I have only trained a handful so ... yeah he would know. 

Still ... I'am kinda of a "Show me guy" and for me ... no dog demonstrated the difference between a "Stay" and a "Place" than my "Boxer Struddell!" If I told her "Stay!" She would literally "Freeze" in that "position???" Just like a "photo" if a foot was going down ... it would stop!!!! I would most certainly would not "Expect" her to hold that "postion" for two hours??? So a "Stay" to me means "You hold that "Position" and "Do not move!" A "Place" is much more relaxed! "Place" ... means "remain in this "spot" your are free to move as you see fit ... but you can not moved from this "Place!" 

In the real .... that difference "equates also" to what I call "On The Lawn." You can do a search if you like "on that term"... I'm pretty sure ... you will only find me! 

For my dogs ... "On The Lawn" meant ... they were "Free To Move About" the whole of our front lawn ... they were not however, free to leave it! They got that ... "the front lawn" was merely a giant "Place Mat!" 

"On the lawn" was actually an anti theft measure for my freaking "Boxer!" She was a dog that would have walked and or driven off with uh ... anyone! Kinda like I'm sorry I'd luv to go with you but "Daddy" said "On The Lawn" so yeah ... sorry I can't go with you. 

But to be fair ... I had no idea ... "I'd" actually trained that??? "Rocky my GSD" showed me I had?? I'd said to him ... "off leash" on one occasion On The Lawn" and I stopped to tie my shoe about three homes away from our house. I look up and he is still proceeding forward?? So I sat where I was and observe?? I watched in astonishment as goes past two homes ... to our driveway ... makes a hard right ... proceeds to the border of our lawn and looks left to see where I am??? I was "Stunned!" :surprise:

Rocky understands "Place" and "On the Lawn" as separate commands. And with him I only use "Stay" to cement him to that "spot!" He's a "Wobbly" dog so a formal "Stay" is just not physically possible for him. So with him (in the real world) we go to "Mavericks" I find a "Spot" and say "Stay!" And when I come back out of the store ... that's right where he is. 


But in the real if you train a proper "Stay" it does mean ...hold that "Position and don't freakin move" and I doubt anyone expects a dog to do that for more than "Three Minutes" at most??? A "properly trained "Place" however ... means the "dog remains in that "Place" for "Two hours" or more but he is free to move in that "Place" he just can't leave it??? Similar ... but different. Does this help???

And ... for your husband ... "Sit on the Dog" ... "Bailiff" and Selzer" brought that to my attention! Frankly it seemed "Silly" to me at first?? Because ...near as I could tell your not doing uh ... anything??? But you know ... "Bailiff" he knows his "stuff" so good enough for me! I just needed to find a dog?? And I found an opportunity to try it?? 

And at a "Boxer" rescue event I did! People fearful ... pulling "Boxer" neither issue a problem for me. And we got to back to camp I did "Sit on the Dog." Long story short ... when I went back the next weekend to "Boxers and Buddies" I expected to be working with "Tic Tack Toe" again?? Imagine my astonishment ... when I'd heard that he had been adopted??? I'd seen him the week before (I worked with him) and he had had a bone in the background he did not touch and he just looked completely beat down and depressed! 

I got to work with him the next week and did what I do. I use a "SLL" myself so his "serious" pulling issues ... were a non issues, I kept people out of his face and he was good with that! We got back to base camp and there ... I just sat on the leash! I was stunned to see that "now" he acted just like the other goofy silly Boxers! He just could not go more that 6 feet from me! We just sat and I never said a word to him. 

As it happened ... I "expected" to be working with him the next weekend but he got adopted! 

And I was stunned that on "BoxerForum" members were asking me about "Sit On The Dog??" Apparently they saw more value in it out the gate than I did??? So I looked for answers and I found the site for the clip I posted! 

So ... for your husband ... he thinks the dog sucks?? Well he's most certainly not the first to resent there dog??? But you know the dog is there "now??" As long as he is still willing to work with the dog?? That is all that matters! Instead of him making efforts to reach out to the dog "Stop" and bring the dog to "him!" 

"Sit on the Dog" 15 minutes of whatever before and then "Stop" and "Sit!" Just that for the next 7 days every morning! Heck he can think about how much this dogs sucks for thirty minutes?? But I'm pretty sure that after a week of effort ... he may have different ... I don't know but it is what I would do.  

And for the record ..."I'm not really thrilled with the use of E-Collar and the Prong Collar thing" ... seems like a lot of stuff to me ...not a fan. But ... give the "Sit on the Dog" thing a shot ... and see if things are different and I'll be happy to explain. .. "Sometimes you know ..."less is more!


----------



## Hugz (Sep 7, 2016)

I was in somewhat of a similar situation. In my case, things are much better now (18 months) compared to when he was 8 months old.

So right now, my GSD is 18 months and my baby is 6 months. It's our first GSD and first baby. Both my wife and I had dogs growing up, but we've never owned our own dog as adults. 

We got our puppy at 10 weeks old, and my wife hated the dog for about the first year. After the first few days, she just wanted nothing to do with the dog. We both made the decision to get a dog. We wanted to get a dog before having a baby so that we wouldn't have puppy + baby. And we wanted our baby to grow up having a dog as both of us loved having dogs when we were kids. We also have 3 cats. I wanted a dog more than she did, but it was still a joint decision. When we were looking at breeds, we were having trouble choosing. I told her that the dog I had always wanted from when I was a kid was a GSD... so we went with that breed. 

I basically had to raise the dog myself. I took him on all his walks. I picked up all his poop. I let him outside every few hours to pee when he was a puppy. She would just yell at the dog and yell at me when the dog was bad. She would constantly tell me to get rid of the dog, but she never wanted to actually re-home home him because she knew it would break my heart and I would never forgive her for it. She thought that getting the dog was the biggest mistake of her life. 

I remember my dog at 8 months and he is totally different today. He's much calmer and better behaved now. He used to sneak off and chew on the crown molding also, but he hasn't done that in a long, long time now. We're almost at the point where we feel comfortable leaving him un-crated if we leave for a few hours. We can leave him un-crated if we leave for a short time. Had we done this when he was younger, we would have probably come home to him chewing something he wasn't supposed to (like our couch or whatever). 

Anyways, my wife loves the dog now. She even likes him more than the cats most of the time (this would have been unthinkable a year ago). He's better behaved than the cats too most of the time. He's really good with our son. He's very gentle with him and never acts hyper when he's around. My wife feeds our son solid food in the morning, and my dog always sits right next to them because he gets to lick my son's hands and eat what he doesn't eat. So they have fun doing that. 

I feel like my dog is much lower-drive than some of the dogs I read about on the forms. But he was still a handful at 8 months. 

Crate training really helped him. We used to make him sleep in there at night. He would stay in there when we were out of the house (we both work from home, so we didn't go out all that often). So if he was being bad, we would crate him until he calmed down. For the last few months, we let him sleep where ever he wants. We don't let him on the bed because our son sleeps with us. But he normally either sleeps on his bed that is next to our bed. Or he sleeps on the couch downstairs. Or sometimes he sleeps in his crate too. But we don't have to worry about him at night now. He just sleeps and doesn't really get into trouble. He might grab a stock that is laying around, but that's about it.

Formal dog training helped a lot I think. We did a group class with about a dozen other dogs. So that was beneficial. 

Going to the dog park really gets his energy out. We play fetch and he'll play with the other dogs there if he finds ones who like to chase each other around. 

I taught him bite inhibition from a young age. He responded very well to that and I never had an issue really with biting. He's a super friendly dog, so I never worry that he'll snap at us or anything. But I remember that when he was 8 months, I think he would challenge me a bit more. At this point, he's quite well behaved and listens to us when we tell him to do something. 

In terms of doggy daycare, my wife and I have to travel sometimes for work. Sometimes we bring the dog, but sometimes that's not really possible. So he stays with a lady who runs a doggy daycare and dog walking business out of her house. We found her through the "dog vacay" website. He absolutely loves it there. They have a big back yard (much bigger than ours), and there's normally 5 - 10 other dogs there during the day (maybe 2 - 5 dogs stay the night). So he normally just plays with the other dogs there and has a great time. The lady who runs it really likes our dog too and we have a good relationship with her. So we feel very comfortable leaving him with her for a few days. She doesn't let aggressive dogs stay with her, so there haven't been any issues in that respect. Our dog plays really well with small dogs too which is good. After he comes home from being there for a few days, he's completely exhausted for the following 2 days. Because when he's there, he'll sometimes play with another dog there non-stop.

We also got him neutered at 12 months. We were going to wait until 18 months or 24 months... but he had to be put under anesthesia to have an infected anal sack cleaned out, so we figured that we should just get him neutered at the same time. The baby was almost due, and we wanted to do anything we could to get him to calm down a little more. Not sure if that had anything to do with it. We didn't notice any sort of sudden and dramatic change or anything... but maybe it helped. 

So that was my experience. My wife did a complete 180 within the last few months. I would estimate that maybe when he was about 14 months old she started to like him. I think that having the dog and baby be 1 year apart was cutting it very close. Ideally, we should have waited another 6 months before having the kid with respect to the dog's behavior, but we got pregnant very quickly. I think your timing was definitely a little bit off. But I do think that there's light at the end of the tunnel. Our dog is way better behaved now compared to when he was 8 months old. My wife actually likes the dog now. I think if you can get through the next 6 months, things will start to get much easier with respect to the dog.


----------

